# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Biliardo: 8 Ball pool

## skender76

Per perdoruesit e Iphone dhe ipad, dhe natyrisht per ata qe i pelqen biliardoja, mendoj se *8 ball pool* esht loja me e arritur.

Ju pres per ndonje dore biliardo :buzeqeshje: 

Un jam i regjistruar me nick skender76

----------


## alazona1

prsh i/e aka mundesi mem tregu reth ksaj qeshtje kur hyra ne www.gamezer/bilardo.com ne web faqen google chrome disi topat e bilardos po ngadalshen dukshem si ka mundesi ju lutem ka ndonje mundesi si per internet e kam te mir...

----------


## Mendolin

Play 8 ball pool online tek faqja ie..
adresa eshte 
http://angelfire.com/ak3/mendolin/.
apo shko direkt ketu:
http://angelfire.com/ak3/mendolin/pool.html
ok
eshte falas krejt..
e di javascriptin dhe html-en
se shpejti edhe me pool tournoments qe mundesh me lu dhe fiton diqka ..
Sincerely Mendolin,.
angelfire.com/ak3/mendolin/
 :buzeqeshje:

----------

